# System freezes when I plug in gamepad



## Grell (Dec 13, 2016)

Hello, I am having a problem where my entire system freezes (i.e. cannot move the mouse, keyboard is non-responsive) when I plug in my Logitech gamepad into the usb.  Sometimes it freezes when I just touch the usb port with the gamepad usb plug.  This has been happening to me across FreeBSD releases.  Right now I am on 11.0-RELEASE-p1 on amd64.  Does anyone else have this happen, how can I fix it?


----------



## sidetone (Dec 13, 2016)

My computer froze up for the first time ever on a FreeBSD OS, on 10.3 release. That's because I moved files that were open on a mounted USB flashdrive. I just hit Ctrl-Alt-F1, logged in as root, umounted what I needed to, in order to protect the drive, then `pkill x`, so X and other programs restart fresh.

The controls to get to and on the terminal worked, just the keyboard and mouse controls on the X display didn't.


----------



## Grell (Dec 16, 2016)

Well, it just froze again after I plugged a usb wire into the front usb port, and nothing was even connected to the usb wire.  It froze and ctrl-alt-f# did not work either.  It seems like sometimes (not all the time) when I plug a usb into the running FreeBSD it hard freezes and I have to restart the system on the box.


----------



## sidetone (Dec 20, 2016)

That happened with mine. I kept tampering with the keyboard, and eventually it was able to get to the Crtl-Alt-F1 screen.

This is odd, because FreeBSD hasn't ever crashed on me like Windows before last month. It's in common that both of our systems crash are related to USB.


----------

